# 1964 GTO Convertible Top Replacement



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Greetings from northeast Pennsylvania!

New to this forum, but then on automotive forms for years. And I see the search feature on this one isn't any better than the rest.

I'm restoring a 64 GTO and I made a huge error. I pulled the convertible top and frame off my parts car but didn't take pictures of the mounts first. Now I am ready to put it in and I cannot remember where the bolts go. Can anyone take a picture of theirs and posted here for me? Or point me to a thread where this is already been discussed…

Thanks in advance. 

Yes, I will post pictures when I find the appropriate area…


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Screw it. Here are some pix...


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Also have the 67 GTO convert I learned to drive on waaaaaay back in the day, but that has to be redone now so it's off the road. This is from a couple years back...


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

LOL

Reading through other threads I see lots of questions and few answers. Good news is I figgered mine out. So if you were going to shoot some pix, thanks but never mind...

Side note: This car was destined for the junk yard when my dad bought it in 1980(ish). He wanted to have one of his kids restore it, and I got elected even though I was only 16 at the time. It was a basket case. About 10 years ago he got a bug up his bottom about getting it done, and we had a local restorer work the body over for us. After an embarrassing amount of cash, the result is what you see in the pix. It was a base model. The only option on the plate is power antenna. Original engine is long gone, but current plans are to pull the engine from my 67 and use that while I find a suitable 64 looking motor. 

Unfortunately my dad got sick and passed about 5 years ago. We had paused the resto anyway because of the economy. But now my son is getting married in October and we want to have it ready for then. LOTS of work left to do, but things are going well. I have a donor car that had PS (it is going to be driven in time speed rallies), I have several M21s on the shelf, and a couple of engine blocks as well (including a 428!). When this is all over I will have spare parts to sell, so stay tuned...


----------

